# Custom sprayer build--DONE!!!



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Will be a 4 nozzle boom, 20 gallon tank. May only fill to 15 gallons, we will see how it pushes with different amounts. This is what I have so far. Next will be construction of the tank. It will be 20 x 20 x 12 made out of acrylic. Use to build fish tanks and have allot left over. Have all the material, plumbing parts and stuff on hand, hope to be done in next week or so. Alternating days after work with the living room tables my wife wants built too. Any critiques or ideas are welcome, kinda flying by the seat of my pants building this thing.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Still have to weld on the boom support and the push handle. Want to find some free dirt bike handlebars to put on it.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks awesome so far!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like 4 straight wheels, how do you plan to steer?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

g-man said:


> It looks like 4 straight wheels, how do you plan to steer?


Hope to have enough leverage to just push down and pivot it. May need to move the rear axles forward a bit to make this easier. Once I get further along, I'll know if this plan will work or if I need to shift to a 2 wheel setup.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Most of the steel fab work is done. Just have to clean up some welds and attach the swing out boom extensions. After that I'll build the tank. Most of hard work is done. Can't wait to get it done, yard looks like crap!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I think I'm going to switch to a 2 wheel setup. Will move the rear axles forward a few inches and put a kick stand on front for it to rest on. Will probably need some wider tires.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> I think I'm going to switch to a 2 wheel setup. Will move the rear axles forward a few inches and put a kick stand on front for it to rest on. Will probably need some wider tires.


You can pop wheelies with four wheels too!

I would leave four wheels on it, and gusset the handle so I could lift the front two wheels to turn the unit when changing directions.

Four wheels would be more stable on slopes, too, in my opinion....

I would not want to risk tipping over with a load of herbicide on board.

Or cracking that acrylic if the unit tips over or rolls over - much harder to puncture or crack polyethylene tanks.

But I am more clumsy than most people...! :bd: :lol: :?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Took it out today for first functional test. Pushed and turned great with 10 gallons. Did better than expected with the full 20 gallons. I think I will stay with the 4 wheel setup. Although I will continue to try to find a good deal on some wider 10 inch wheels to make it easier to push when full. Just have to put a hinged lid on the tank, plumb it, finish the boom and then paint. John Deere green with yellow wheels seems about right, to match my x350.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Finally done with this thing. Pretty much anyways, have to mount the hinges to the lid and get some nozzles for it. I ordered the blues knowing I needed the reds so I'll have to order some new ones. Works awesome, will have to calibrate once the red nozzles come in but it functions just as I wanted it to.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks good! Can we get an all in $ parts list? What did the build cost. Cant wait to see it in action


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow! 
This is seriously impressive!

Wish I had those skills.
Are you happy with how it turned out?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

dacoyne said:


> Looks good! Can we get an all in $ parts list? What did the build cost. Cant wait to see it in action


Thanks! The parts list is pretty much exactly what @wardconnor did on his. I omitted a few things like the quick disconnect and the shut off valves. I will probably add a valve that shuts off the entire boom to use the pump for mixing. 200$ at spray depot on the plumbing, 40 for battery, 160 for pump and about 60$ worth of steel. Probably another 150$ in odds and ends like hardware and wheels and tires. I already had the acrylic for the tank on hand, had I not i definitely would have ordered a standard size tank and built the carriage around the tank . Probably have around $600 in it. Allot of time invested though. My first time welding and doing metal fab. Haven't really seen anything like it so I don't know what to compare it to vs. buying new but I'm happy with the investment. I will be more likely to spray when it's needed now that it won't take me all day to do it.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

craigdt said:


> Wow!
> This is seriously impressive!
> 
> Wish I had those skills.
> Are you happy with how it turned out?


Thanks! I am happy with it. Only thing I'd like to change is to put some wider tires on it. I will be looking for a good deal on some 10" x 4" tires to replace these.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Curious - how does it seal to prevent leakage when sloshing?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> Curious - how does it seal to prevent leakage when sloshing?


I Haven't filled it all the way yet. If it's a problem, I will add some gasket material to the underside of the lid and put a latch on it. I don't think I'll ever use with the full 20 gallons that it will hold so I don't think it will be an issue. It pushes allot better with only 12 gallons. It doesn't slosh out with 12 gallons in it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Going after that Fescue in the front? Looks great BTW! I'd highly recommend that boom shut off, especially with prodiamine as it needs constant agitation.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Going after that Fescue in the front? Looks great BTW! I'd highly recommend that boom shut off, especially with prodiamine as it needs constant agitation.


Lol, yes, going to eradicate it! I'm also considering adding a dedicated pump to the tank for constant agitation. A 300 gpm 12v submersible pump with a couple of outputs to swirl the mixture constantly should do the trick.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

There are some seriously impressive people on this forum.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Going after that Fescue in the front? Looks great BTW! I'd highly recommend that boom shut off, especially with prodiamine as it needs constant agitation.
> ...


Three -hundred- gallons a -minute-? :shock:


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


GPH. I swear my phone autocorrected to gpm. 300 gpm would blow the side off my tank. Lol!!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

holy cool sprayer


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That turned out really well built...!

I was worried when you said acrylic, but you didn't say bulletproof acrylic...!

Job well done. You do DIY great!! :thumbup:


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> That turned out really well built...!
> 
> I was worried when you said acrylic, but you didn't say bulletproof acrylic...!
> 
> Job well done. You do DIY great!! :thumbup:


Thanks! The tank is pretty stout. 3/4" on top and bottom. I'm considering wrapping the sides in some thin sheet metal to protect it but I don't think I will. It will look better if I just leave it the way it is. It will take a solid hit to bust it.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Any issues with splashing out on the top?

Damn good looking piece of equipment.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I took it for its first ride yesterday. Had to go with the light blue tj nozzles to get almost it pretty close to 1 gallon per 1k sq ft.

Not getting the agitation I was hoping for out of the overflow from the pump and the small submersible pump I added. It says it's 300 gph but it's nowhere close. I will have to address this issue. Having a hard time finding a good submersible pump that runs on 12v. I guess I could use a bilge pump. Seems like overkill but it may be my best option. I don't want to mount another pump and put more holes in it, I want in the tank.

I had no problems with it sloshing out of the tank. The top and the tank fit together nicely and is thick enough where it counts to not bow any at all. It will hold 20 gallons but I think it will work best with only 12 gallons. I didn't think about this when building but it worked out perfectly. I figured I would use it with 15 gallons but built it to hold 20 just because. Glad I didn't build it to just hold 15 or this may have been a problem.

Overall I'm thrilled with the final product, I sprayed 10k sq ft yesterday. From the time I started mixing to the time I was done cleaning the sprayer, only an hour had past. Only had to mix one time rather than 4 times. A ton less work and my kids didn't have to ask me a dozen times why my feet are blue.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

:thumbsup: 









put fish in there,

walk your fish down the street

put your nose in the air when you pass someone walking their dog


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

r7k said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Act like they are a the strange ones.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

bp2878 said:


> I took it for its first ride yesterday. Had to go with the light blue tj nozzles to get almost it pretty close to 1 gallon per 1k sq ft.
> 
> Not getting the agitation I was hoping for out of the overflow from the pump and the small submersible pump I added. It says it's 300 gph but it's nowhere close. I will have to address this issue. Having a hard time finding a good submersible pump that runs on 12v. I guess I could use a bilge pump. Seems like overkill but it may be my best option. I don't want to mount another pump and put more holes in it, I want in the tank.
> 
> ...


Great build! Did you ever find a submersible pump you were happy with? Thx


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

@ScottieBonesthanks! And i did. 800 gph bilge pump works perfectly. I actually spent some time wiring it in and installing another switch to activate it. Will post pics when it's done.

One more thing I was considering was a 12v dump valve to empty it out. Currently, I have to reach under the tank to pull the plug and I get whatever is in there all over my hand when I pull it. I am a bit worried about bumping the switch or it failing And dumping a full load of herbicide on the lawn. Will probably just do a ball valve sticking out the back instead.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking back at this, I wondered why a few people asked about it sloshing out. But looking at the pictures, it looks like there isn't a lid on it because the lid is clear. The grey acrylic boarders a thick piece of clear acrylic. I have since added ss hinges to the lid. I will post updated pics once the agitation pump and switch is installed. Then I can actually call it done.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

bp2878 said:


> @ScottieBonesthanks! And i did. 800 gph bilge pump works perfectly. I actually spent some time wiring it in and installing another switch to activate it. Will post pics when it's done.
> 
> One more thing I was considering was a 12v dump valve to empty it out. Currently, I have to reach under the tank to pull the plug and I get whatever is in there all over my hand when I pull it. I am a bit worried about bumping the switch or it failing And dumping a full load of herbicide on the lawn. Will probably just do a ball valve sticking out the back instead.


That's great! I second the ball valve idea if you can mount it so it's protected well enough.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks good. I like the idea of 4 wheels vs 2 and a kick stand. Makes level filling easier if your maxing out a tank.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Now I think it is actually done. Need to get some heat shrink tube to clean up the wiring but other than that, finished. Got the dump valve installed and most importantly, the agitation pump. 800gph bilge pump is perfect size for mixing and keeping mixed while spraying.







I'll be adding a tee, quick disconnect and a couple valves to the side for attaching a satellite rig consisting of a cart with 50ft hose retractable hose reel and a nice wand but that is a separate project. Many more In front of that one.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

@bp2878 what did you use for the boom swivels? Do they breakaway upon touching something, say a tree, and then retract back to normal once past it?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> @bp2878 what did you use for the boom swivels? Do they breakaway upon touching something, say a tree, and then retract back to normal once past it?


Just an easy homemade hinge, they swivel around a 1/4" machine screw. I thought about a spring assisted setup like you describe, but I just went with simple. May add later though, I do think it is a good idea.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Awesome job mad skillz !!!!!!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Alright, I think it actually is done now. I really can't think of anything else it needs. Added hose reel with 50 ft of hose, DFW wand with quick disconnect, shut off valves and a better dump valve.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> Alright, I think it actually is done now. I really can't think of anything else it needs. Added hose reel with 50 ft of hose, DFW wand with quick disconnect, shut off valves and a better dump valve.


This is the most impressive sprayer build I've seen...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

Incredible!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Really well done on the execution of your custom equipment build. That thing is trick...!

I like the filter on the intake side of the pump - very easy to service and smart thinking on using one.


----------

